# Lookit mah new shirt!



## Ajay (May 1, 2008)

Self-timed cellphone shot! Woohoo!


----------



## ScottS (May 1, 2008)

Sweeeeeet!


----------



## BoblyBill (May 2, 2008)

hahaha!!!!! Love it!


----------



## Antarctican (May 2, 2008)

Good one!


----------



## DigiJay (May 2, 2008)

hopefully it doesn't get stolen!


----------



## spiffybeth (May 2, 2008)

LOL!


----------



## NJMAN (May 2, 2008)

You are such a nerd Ajay!  LOL!  j/k...


----------



## Ajay (May 2, 2008)

^^^ Maybe.  At least I'm a cute nerd.....right....?


----------



## Phranquey (May 2, 2008)

> ^^^ Maybe. At least I'm a cute nerd.....right....?


 
That you are...


Cool shirt.


----------



## NJMAN (May 2, 2008)

Ajay said:


> ^^^ Maybe. At least I'm a cute nerd.....right....?


 
Definitely!   haha...


----------



## Ajay (May 2, 2008)

:blushing:

:hug::


----------



## JimmyO (May 2, 2008)

DAAAAYYYYUMMMM


----------



## Ajay (May 2, 2008)

JimmyO said:


> DAAAAYYYYUMMMM


 

Hmm...what a reaction!  In regards to what exactly??


----------



## JimmyO (May 2, 2008)

Thats a killa fresh shirt, where could i find one?

O, and you look nice to


----------



## Ajay (May 2, 2008)

JimmyO said:


> Thats a killa fresh shirt, where could i find one?
> 
> O, and you look nice to


 
:greenpbl:

I got it at Steve and Barry's on clearance.  It was in the girl section though.  No boy versions available.  :mrgreen:


----------



## lockwood81 (May 3, 2008)

Ajay said:


> ^^^ Maybe. At least I'm a cute nerd.....right....?


 

Cute and humble in one package..  

Nice shirt.


----------



## Ajay (May 3, 2008)

^^ Thanks. Yes I'm completely aware of how fabulous I am!  :greenpbl:

Just kidding, of course...:blushing:


----------



## Alex_B (May 3, 2008)

I like the curve of ... errm, of the camera straps!


----------



## Ajay (May 3, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> I like the curve of ... errm, of the camera straps!


 
Yes, lovely isn't it?  :greenpbl:


----------



## TCimages (May 3, 2008)

Nice Canon.  Ergonomically correct straps and all


----------



## maytay20 (May 7, 2008)

I like it!!:thumbup:


----------



## Jus7 A Phas3 (May 7, 2008)

Thats a cool shirt, ive always wanted one of those. Im buying one, one day


----------



## Valethar (May 16, 2008)

Ajay said:


> ^^ Thanks. Yes I'm completely aware of how fabulous I am!  :greenpbl:



LOL  She's not conceited, she's convinced! 

( Going to go hide now before she decides to demonstrate the 'lynch' in Lynchburg )


----------



## Palakaboy (May 16, 2008)

Ajay said:


> :greenpbl:
> 
> I got it at Steve and Barry's on clearance.  It was in the girl section though.  No boy versions available.  :mrgreen:



au contraire...

i picked up a white one at forever 21 (men's section)


----------



## Ajay (May 16, 2008)

Palakaboy said:


> au contraire...
> 
> i picked up a white one at forever 21 (men's section)


 
I love that store!!!  But they don't have any around here.  Good to know, though.


----------

